# Affordable Vintage Dishware



## officerripley (Sep 7, 2022)

5 Treasured Vintage Dishware Brands Worth Hunting Down​
"5 Treasured Vintage Dishware Brands Worth Hunting Down: An antique shop owner shares some beautiful and underrated collections to scoop up for a steal on your next flea market trip." To read the rest of the article: https://www.allrecipes.com/article/...722&cid=835352&mid=96479155970&lctg=192582665

We had a few of the Jewel Tea Autumn Leaf dishes when I was a kid. I wasn't familiar with the Tea Leaf Ironstone brand 'till I read this; it's really nice.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2022)

It can be a fun and sometimes profitable hobby to put together sets of dishes from thrift shop and flea market finds.

I pieced together a small set of Johnson Brothers Friendly Village that I enjoyed and eventually sold.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 7, 2022)

officerripley said:


> 5 Treasured Vintage Dishware Brands Worth Hunting Down​
> "5 Treasured Vintage Dishware Brands Worth Hunting Down: An antique shop owner shares some beautiful and underrated collections to scoop up for a steal on your next flea market trip." To read the rest of the article: https://www.allrecipes.com/article/...722&cid=835352&mid=96479155970&lctg=192582665
> 
> We had a few of the Jewel Tea Autumn Leaf dishes when I was a kid. I wasn't familiar with the Tea Leaf Ironstone brand 'till I read this; it's really nice.


I sold a cracked egg cup tea leaf design on ebay years ago , could not believe what I got for it. Have never come across this design since.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 7, 2022)

Super for hobbyists/collectors, but if you buy old dishes/cups/etc. with paint or glaze, please don't use them, because they contain lead.


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2022)

The Spousal Equivalent's mother had a huge collection of the Jewel T dishes.  We couldn't get much for them, the antique stores have a glut of them.  I remember my mother and grandmother had sets of them; they'd buy them a few at a time from the Jewel T man when he came around in his van.  

My dad collected Blue Willow.  I'd buy a piece every time I saw one at a garage sale or flea market.  He didn't care what pattern it was, just as long as it was some form of Blue Willow.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 7, 2022)

I watch several youtubers that antique shop and thrift shop mostly glassware and jewelry and they turn around and resell online...fun to watch.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 7, 2022)

I’ve been trying for years to unload supposedly valuable Royal Doulton, Spode, that type of thing and nobody wants it even free. Maybe this year I can get one of the “thrifts” to take it, doing some more downsizing. Years ago I was told it was valuable. Have fantasies of taking it deep into some rocky canyon and smashing it to bits!


----------



## bowmore (Sep 7, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve been trying for years to unload supposedly valuable Royal Doulton, Spode, that type of thing and nobody wants it even free. Maybe this year I can get one of the “thrifts” to take it, doing some more downsizing. Years ago I was told it was valuable. Have fantasies of taking it deep into some rocky canyon and smashing it to bits!


My sympathies. My sis has a boatload of Wedgewood pieces that are stored under the house.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 7, 2022)

I am surprised that Deb has not chimed in.


----------



## Remy (Sep 7, 2022)

All my dishes are thrifted. Mainly Mikasa and Japan stoneware. Pfaltzgraff and Otagiri mugs. Nothing matches.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I watch several youtubers that antique shop and thrift shop mostly glassware and jewelry and they turn around and resell online...fun to watch.


Is one of them, the Crazy Lamp Lady?  I enjoy her shows (You Tube).


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I am surprised that Deb has not chimed in.


Our Deb is probably out thrifting.


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2022)

Nobody wants our "treasures".....nobody.  I unloaded a bunch on my granddaughter.  I'm  not sure she actually wanted it.....but she got it.  I don't really care what she does with the stuff....just don't tell me about it....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2022)

We donated all the good china to Value Village many years ago. It was all sitting in the cupboards, unused. I hope someone is enjoying setting their table with it and getting enjoyment from it.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 7, 2022)

A friend of mine used to buy pretty old china plates from thrift shops to use to put cookies on she had baked & give to people at Christmas. All she had to do was cover with clear plastic wrap & stick a bow on top, good cookies on a pretty plate.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Is one of them, the Crazy Lamp Lady?  I enjoy her shows (You Tube).


Yes, she is one, another is Laura Caldwell, Laura seems to have made a good business doing this...


----------



## Jules (Sep 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We donated all the good china to Value Village many years ago. It was all sitting in the cupboards, unused. I hope someone is enjoying setting their table with it and getting enjoyment from it.


You can often buy a full set of dishes for everyday use from a thrift store for less than you’d pay in Walmart or Target.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2022)

I once gave my sister a load of beautiful good china that I had bought at an estate sale and she in turn just gave it away.  I'll never forgive her.  lol  I wish I had it now.  But, I prefer my cobalt blue dishes.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 8, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve been trying for years to unload supposedly valuable Royal Doulton, Spode, that type of thing and nobody wants it even free. Maybe this year I can get one of the “thrifts” to take it, doing some more downsizing. Years ago I was told it was valuable. Have fantasies of taking it deep into some rocky canyon and smashing it to bits!




*My friend just paid a lot of money to buy Spode dishes from someone in another state. I would list them online. *


----------



## Remy (Sep 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We donated all the good china to Value Village many years ago. It was all sitting in the cupboards, unused. I hope someone is enjoying setting their table with it and getting enjoyment from it.


I'm sure they are. I've seen many dish sets purchased from our PAWS thrift store over the years while I've been in shopping.

I'm going over to my stepfather's again Saturday to go through more boxes of my mother's stuff. All going to PAWS. Hate every second of it but at least the store gets donations to pay for spay and neuter.


----------

